# Powercolor Radeon R9 390 PCS+



## Tillurator (22. Oktober 2016)

moin moin,

kurze Frage, könnte die Karte für 190 €uro bekommen mit Restgarantie.


meine aktuelle Karte ist ein ATI 6950HD 2 Gb, Sie kommt an Ihre Grenzen und ist Mega Laut, deswegen suche ich Ersatz.

meine aktuelle Auflösung ist 2560x1080p
ist das ein gutes Angebot ?

lg Rator


----------



## svd (22. Oktober 2016)

Ja, der Preis ist fair. 

Die Dimensionen dieser Karte (30.5cm) sind eh kein Problem für dein Gehäuse? Und ein 8-pin-PCIe-Stecker ist auch am Netzteil vorhanden?


----------



## Tillurator (22. Oktober 2016)

jap, habe ein normales bitfenix gehäuse.
den rest meine systems ganz vergessen 
- i52500K 4Ghz
-16GB Ram
-120GB Kingston V300

danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## svd (22. Oktober 2016)

Ah, sehr gut. Ist eh höchste Zeit für eine neue Grafikkarte gewesen.


----------



## Tillurator (22. Oktober 2016)

spielt eine r290x in der gleichen liga ?
 .. so wie ich das gesehen habe ist der unterschied nur weniger vram und kein dx12
bringen die 4gb mehr ram in meiner auflösung mehr leistung ? 2 Optionen auf die ich mich festgelegt habe
*
Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X vs Powercolor R9 390 PCS+
        170€uro -                              190€uro*


----------



## svd (22. Oktober 2016)

Die sind ziemlich gleichauf. Vorzuziehen ist aber die R9-390.
Die doppelte Speichermenge, die Kühlung, DX12... sie ist einfach das rundere Produkt. Und mit der PCS+ hast du dann auch ein sehr gut bewertetes 390-Modell.


----------



## Tillurator (5. November 2016)

edit: hab nun eine Asus Strix R9 390 8G für 190 €uro bekommen die als 2t karte in einem Crossfire verbund gelaufen ist.
3Monate Alt mit Rechnung. Läuft wie ne 1 .. kein Fiepen, kein schleifen und gutes OC Potential.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (5. November 2016)

Tillurator schrieb:


> edit: hab nun eine Asus Strix R9 390 8G für 190 €uro bekommen die als 2t karte in einem Crossfire verbund gelaufen ist.
> 3Monate Alt mit Rechnung. Läuft wie ne 1 .. kein Fiepen, kein schleifen und gutes OC Potential.



Ah hättest Du mal 2 Tage früher gepostet, Amazon hatte tagelang die Pny 970 OC für 170 Euro in den Warehousdealz, aber der Preis ist für die Asus auch ganz gut.


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2016)

also, ICH hätte die nicht unbedingt genommen, da man kann eine nagelneue RX 470 ab 190 Euro bekommen - zwar dann nur mit 4GB, aber wenn du in Full-HD spielst, hätte das auch völlig gereicht. Die R9 390 ist zwar ein wenig schneller, so ca 5%, und hat 8GB, braucht aber viel mehr Strom. Aber ne gute Karte ist die trotzdem.


ps: hab den Thread erst heute gesehen ^^


----------



## Tillurator (6. November 2016)

hehe danke für die rückmeldungen, war mir unsicher mit den 4gb .. wenn ich dann doch evtl nächstes jahr einen 2k monitor hole der gute 32" Asus wird ja immer günstiger, liebäugel mit dem schon ein wenig 
aber die karte wird trotz dem Asus Design enorm heiß komischerweise ... bei 45% Lüferdrehzal krieg ich sie im desktop betrieb nicht unter 65grad ... in spielen ist sie bei 70-85grad mit 100% lüfterdrehzahl....


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2016)

Tillurator schrieb:


> hehe danke für die rückmeldungen, war mir unsicher mit den 4gb .. wenn ich dann doch evtl nächstes jahr einen 2k monitor hole der gute 32" Asus wird ja immer günstiger, liebäugel mit dem schon ein wenig
> aber die karte wird trotz dem Asus Design enorm heiß komischerweise ... bei 45% Lüferdrehzal krieg ich sie im desktop betrieb nicht unter 65grad ... in spielen ist sie bei 70-85grad mit 100% lüfterdrehzahl....


 das ist kühl genug für eine R9 390, keine Sorge. Die R9 290/390 dürfen auf 90 gehen, und erst darüber wird ggf. dann runtergetaktet. Es ist dann auch nur ein winziger Teil des Kerns so heiß, also nicht denken, dass du deswegen im ganzen PC dann 5-6 Grad mehr hast als mit ner Karte, die auf dem Papier "nur" 65 Grad warm wird. 

Vlt kannst du aber mit nem Gehäuselüfter was erreichen - wie viele hast du denn, und wo platziert?


----------



## svd (6. November 2016)

Das ist allerdings echt komisch. Die Strix-Version der 390 sollte im Desktopbetrieb eigentlich die Lüfter abschalten und semi-passiv gekühlt arbeiten.
Wie ist die Lautstärke der Karte? Wird sie recht laut unter Last?


----------



## Tillurator (6. November 2016)

ich habe ein Bitfenix Gehäuse mit 2x 200mm Lüftern, 2x80mm Noctua, und einen 120mm Nitrox.
habe auch den PC bzw Gehäuse heute komplett auseinander genommen,gereinigt,geputzt und airflow optimiert.
habe die Karte mit MSI Afterburner in Betrieb mit folgenden Stats - 1105Mhz GPU Takt,1525Mhz Speicher Takt
Stelle Die karte nicht auf automatischen Betrieb. habe headset auf wenn ich spiele dann dreh ich manuell auf 80-100%
Die Karte wird ab 50% (2,2k rpm) Lüfterdrehzahl für mich hörbar. Im Desktop Betrieb läuft sie gerade auf 45% (1,9k rpm) bei 63-65°
Aber diese Hohe Abwärme im Desktop Betrieb ist extrem komisch.

i5 2500K läuft mit 4Ghz im Idle 37° mit einem älteren Artic Freezer. also an der Aufheizung im Gehäuse kann es eigentl nicht liegen.
Hinter dem 200mm Bitfenix habe ich direkt die 2x 80mm Noctuas angebracht damit die Direkt die luft nochmal "besser" durch die Festplatten an das Graka Ende "drücken"


----------



## svd (6. November 2016)

Hast du schon mal den MSI-Afterburner verwendet? Vlt. kannst du die Kernspannung ein wenig absenken, die Karte also "undervolten".
Dann beim exzessiven Spielen auf Stabilität überprüfen.  Wenn alles gut läuft, sollten die Temperaturen schon merklich sinken.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2016)

Tillurator schrieb:


> ich habe ein Bitfenix Gehäuse mit 2x 200mm Lüftern, 2x80mm Noctua, und einen 120mm Nitrox.
> habe auch den PC bzw Gehäuse heute komplett auseinander genommen,gereinigt,geputzt und airflow optimiert.
> habe die Karte mit MSI Afterburner in Betrieb mit folgenden Stats - 1105Mhz GPU Takt,1525Mhz Speicher Takt
> Stelle Die karte nicht auf automatischen Betrieb. habe headset auf wenn ich spiele dann dreh ich manuell auf 80-100%
> ...


 also, vlt hast du auch zu viele Lüfter. Das kann den Luftstrom nämlich auch mal eher stören als verbessern. Was ist, wenn du einfach nur vorne nen Lüfter hast 200mm "Luft rein" und hinten einen "Luft raus" 120mm? Das reicht nämlich normalerweise dicke aus.


----------



## Tillurator (6. November 2016)

ah ok ich weiß warum sie so heiß war  die lief die* ganze Zeit* natürlich mit den vollen Lastwerten (_1105Mhz GPU Takt,1525Mhz Speicher Takt) _ .... hab jetz mal die spannungseinstellung freigeschaltet und siehe da im dekstop betrieb ist sie nun bei 35grad 

idle betrieb 898mv 300mhz 150mhz bei 35-40°
dann teste ich mich mal langsam runter. geht der bildschirm aus wenn zu wenig saft anliegt unter last oder kommen artefakte ?
gehe jetz mit -5mv abständen runter, mal gucken wieviel "glück ich habe".


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2016)

Tillurator schrieb:


> ah ok ich weiß warum sie so heiß war  die lief die ganze Zeit natürlich mit den vollen Lastwerten .... hab jetz mal die spannungseinstellung freigeschaltet und siehe da im dekstop betrieb ist sie nun bei 35grad
> 
> idle betrieb 898mv 300mhz 150mhz bei 35-40°
> aber undervolten geht iwie nicht er lässt mich nicht unter 0 stellen und springt wieder auf den ursprungswert owbohl ich alles freigeschaltet habe gibt es dort eine versteckte option ?
> ah doch jetzt geht es dann teste ich mich mal langsam runter. geht der bildschirm aus wenn zu wenig saft anliegt unter last oder kommen artefakte ?


 also, wenn jetzt alles okay ist, gibt es keinen Grund, zu undervolten ^^


----------



## svd (6. November 2016)

Ja, wenn jetzt alles passt, ist ja gut. 

Ach so, nur aus Interesse, was hast du denn für einen Monitor? Einen der 35-Zöller, oder kleiner?


----------



## Tillurator (6. November 2016)

nix besonderes, LG29EA73
der Acer Predator Z35 war letztens durch einen Bug bei Amazon für 599 €uro erhältlich bei 10 lagernden Artikeln... hatte aber das Geld leider nicht. 

die 3 Monitore habe ich atm im blick

Asus PB328Q  aktuell für 399€uro + battlefield 1 inkl sehr verlockend 
AOC C3583FQ aktuell für 599€uro
Acer Predator Z35 aktuell für 903 €uro

Traum währe halt 3x der Asus, weil ich viel am Rechner arbeite (rendering,Unreal Engine,programmieren,excel listen,4 verschiedene Browser mit etlichen Tabs)


----------



## svd (6. November 2016)

Danke dir.

Falls du den 32er ASUS echt für 400 bekämst, wäre das ein gutes PLV, glaube ich. Schade, FreeSync hat er zwar nicht, geht aber immerhin auf 75Hz.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2016)

3x 32 Zoll? ^^  Wie weit sitzt du weg? 3 Meter? ^^  

Wenn, dann würde ich einen mit Freesync suchen, aber da gibt es keine mit WQHD und über 27 Zoll. Bei 27 Zoll ist Ende - reicht das nicht?


----------

